# [FS] 6950 2gb/1gb, 5850, all brand new



## WhiteFireDragon (Jul 26, 2011)

here's what i have, all still sealed in the box:

*- sapphire 6950 2gb - $230 shipped (SOLD)
- powercolor 6950 1gb - $220 shipped
- sapphire 5850 1gb - $190 shipped (SOLD)*

trades: i'm willing to take any cheap s1156 CPU for partial payment, or trade the new 6950 for a used reference 5870. 

i prefer to ship within the US, but international buyers also ok. my heatware is currently 102-0-0


----------



## claptonman (Jul 26, 2011)

Might be very interested in the 2GB 6950. Is this the same one?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102929

If not, what's the core clock on it? When did you buy it?


----------



## Aastii (Jul 26, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## 1337dingo (Jul 27, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 27, 2011)

Aastii said:


> pm sent



OOOOH that 6950 is going to go nicely with you setup!


----------



## Troncoso (Jul 27, 2011)

That's the exact 6950 That I have! What a nice card.


----------



## WhiteFireDragon (Jul 30, 2011)

sapphire 6950 and 5850 1gb sold


----------

